# lightroom imports photos with messed up colors in develop mode



## JasonShade9 (May 29, 2017)

Hello all,
This is my first day using lightroom and the first problem i encountered was when i import a picture it appears perfect in the library. As i click develop, the image messes up, it appears as if corrupted (messed up colors)
Please help!
Screenshot attached below.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 29, 2017)

First, update Lightroom 6.5 to Lightroom 6.10.1. Then, if the problem persists, go to Preferences - Performance and turn off GPU accelleration.


----------

